
Show HN: One Car Payment – Using AI to turn your car bills to 1 monthly payment - antdke
https://www.onecarpayment.com/
======
redstarpa
Hi icechai,

Our BC platform "VINBlock" is designed to keep the public informed of the
"vehicle services" performed on the vehicle itself. e.g.: Carfax but alot
simpler, factual, and free. CF isn't 100% factual, it doesn't tell you if the
oil/brakes/tires are OEM or AfterMarket, or the front fender is OEM/new/used,
or the registration type is "new, used, salvage".

Our platform brings out alot of problems consumers face when buying a
car/truck on face value, by providing that information to you free but
importantly as fact.

Idea is to bring value back into an asset that loses value over a period of
time, but also educating the public on the car there going to purchase either
from it's born date to the day it's sitting on a dealership lot.

There are other features on our BC platform where launching, e.g: payments,
insurance policies, maintenance, dmv services, etc..

Thanks Rudy Ferraz Founder | CEO One Car Payment

------
antdke
Hi HN

Since 2017, we’ve been building One Car Payment to change how consumers
finance and maintain their vehicles.

What We Do: We leverage AI to combine all your car costs into one simple
monthly payment. Then we use Blockchain tech to publicly store data on all
cars on our system in providing the public with trusted vehicle information.

Our Team: Our 15 person team consists of people who are veterans in their
fields with at least 20+ years of experience; Including an former MARSH
consumer insurance CEO leading our operations, former Google/WAYMO product
developer leading our product team, former NASA senior computer scientist
leading our security team and former NYSE cyber securities expert developing
our unique Blockchain & AI platform.

Validation: We’re an alumni of the Founders Space accelerator. And in the next
couple of weeks we will be raising $15 million in seed funding at an $85
million valuation.

We’re posting here to today to spread the word on our crowdfunding round. If
you’re interested, you can check it out here
([https://www.onecarpayment.com/kartoken-
sale/](https://www.onecarpayment.com/kartoken-sale/))

Thanks for your time

-Anthony and Rudy from OCP

~~~
icedchai
Is this a real problem? Can you explain what you actually need blockchain for?

